# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  आपकी इन्टरनेट गति को एक्सेलेरेट करता -एक सॉफ्टवेयर 100 % वर्क फ्री शेयर

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो जब मेरी नेट स्पीड 1x पे आती थी तो काफी कम नेट स्पीड होने से दिक्कत आती थी । कई तरह के सॉफ्टवेयर इस्तेमाल किये पर खाश फर्क नहीं आया । मेरे अन्य फोरम के मित्रो ने मुझे ये सॉफ्टवेयर दिया जो की फ्री शेयर है । 
मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है की ये काफी अच्छा काम कर रहा है । 
मात्र 8.8 mb का ये सॉफ्टवेयर है ,,,करना भी कुछ नहीं है ,,बस डावनलोड करके रन कर दे ,,हो गया नेट स्पीड का काम आपका । 
जो मित्र इसे ट्राइ करे ,,या जिनको अधिक जानकारी है वो अन्य सदस्यो की मदद के लिये अपने विचार जरूर लिखे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

डावनलोड करना भी काफी आसान बस आपको इस लिंक पे क्लिक करना है ऑटो डावन्लोड स्टार्ट हो जायेगा । 

http://www.getfullspeed.com/Full-Speed-v3.6f3.exe

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सॉफ्टवेयर की ये खूबी भी देख ले -----

* 1------Overall faster Internet connection speed
           2.=== Faster download speeds
           3. Faster web site browsing
           4. Improve Internet and Intranet performance
           5. Quicker download times
           6. Smoother streaming music and movies
           7. Faster download for songs and video
           8. Faster performance with email
           9. Faster loading Web graphics 
           10. Faster loading Web pages
           11. Faster Internet Explorer
           12. Speed test for Web site browsing
           13. Speed test for general data transfer
           14. Works for businesses or home users
           15. Improved VPN and WAN performance
           16. Increased peak download speed
           17. More consistent data transfer
           18. Better data flow efficiency
           19. Fewer corrupt downloads
           20. Works over networks
           21. Works with all ADSL/DSL modems and routers
           22. Works over wireless
           23. Smoother surfing*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

_"__Improving your Broadband speed is possible......."_The New York Times

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## indoree

* INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ???????*

* नेट स्पीड से परेशान यहाँ है समाधान*

मित्र मैंने इसे युस करके देखा है और भी बहुत सारे सॉफ्टवेर है इस जैसे की DAP पर मैंने उपर वाले सूत्र में चुनकर ही सॉफ्टवेर और Trick दिए है और सबसे खास है *Cable Nut Software*  जो आपके विन्दोव्स को पूरी तरह से Sppedup कर देता है...... 

और मित्र सिर्फ १ सॉफ्टवेर के लिए सूत्र बनाने से अच्छा था की पहले ही दो सूत्र मौजूद उसमे ही ये दे देते .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ???????*
> 
> * नेट स्पीड से परेशान यहाँ है समाधान*
> 
> मित्र मैंने इसे युस करके देखा है और भी बहुत सारे सॉफ्टवेर है इस जैसे की DAP पर मैंने उपर वाले सूत्र में चुनकर ही सॉफ्टवेर और Trick दिए है और सबसे खास है *Cable Nut Software*  जो आपके विन्दोव्स को पूरी तरह से Sppedup कर देता है...... 
> 
> और मित्र सिर्फ १ सॉफ्टवेर के लिए सूत्र बनाने से अच्छा था की पहले ही दो सूत्र मौजूद उसमे ही ये दे देते .....


मित्र आपके सुझाये सॉफ्टवेयर से मेरी नेट स्पीड मैं कोई फर्क नहीं आया ,,,सॉफ्टवेयर के लिये दुनिया भर के फोरम मैं विशेष सिंगल सूत्र ही बने मिलते है ,,इस सूत्र मैं इसी सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे मैं बताते तो अच्छा लगता मित्र ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ये सॉफ्टवेयर विंडो 7 मैं भी कार्य करता है ।

----------


## jai 123

चन्द्रशेखर जी आजकल कहा रहते है आप ?
और इसको फुल करने का तरीका भी बता दिजिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्द्रशेखर जी आजकल कहा रहते है आप ?
> और इसको फुल करने का तरीका भी बता दिजिए


मित्र रात--दिन तो यही रहता हूँ ,,,फुल्ल सॉफ्टवेयर की लिंक दी है ।

----------


## college_boy

downlaod karne k bad kya karna hain dost?????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रो जब मेरी नेट स्पीड 1x पे आती थी तो काफी कम नेट स्पीड होने से दिक्कत आती थी । कई तरह के सॉफ्टवेयर इस्तेमाल किये पर खाश फर्क नहीं आया । मेरे अन्य फोरम के मित्रो ने मुझे ये सॉफ्टवेयर दिया जो की फ्री शेयर है । 
> मुझे आश्चर्य हो रहा है की ये काफी अच्छा काम कर रहा है । 
> मात्र 8.8 mb का ये सॉफ्टवेयर है ,,,करना भी कुछ नहीं है ,,बस डावनलोड करके रन कर दे ,,हो गया नेट स्पीड का काम आपका । 
> जो मित्र इसे ट्राइ करे ,,या जिनको अधिक जानकारी है वो अन्य सदस्यो की मदद के लिये अपने विचार जरूर लिखे ।


देखे मित्र लाल लाईन 




> downlaod karne k bad kya karna hain dost?????

----------


## college_boy

> देखे मित्र लाल लाईन


thnks.......

----------


## Teach Guru

उम्दा जानकारी है मित्र। :-)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> उम्दा जानकारी है मित्र। :-)


धन्यवाद भाई,,काफी अच्छा लगा जो आपने बताया । 

ध

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे कुछ कहना है चादं  , जब इस सॉफ्टवेर को रन करते है तो यह फुल वर्जन की तरह वर्क करने के लिए निम्न शर्ते रखता है |

*1.* *I'm sorry to ask*...., but in order to use the Free version of _Full Speed_ you need to click one of our Sponsors' Ads below.
 *2. Once an Ad is clicked* the 'Web + Optimize Test' button on the top left of this window will become active (after 8 seconds) and
        then you can continue using Full Speed unrestricted.

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे इसमें संशय है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे कुछ कहना है चादं  , जब इस सॉफ्टवेर को रन करते है तो यह फुल वर्जन की तरह वर्क करने के लिए निम्न शर्ते रखता है |
> 
> *1.* *I'm sorry to ask*...., but in order to use the Free version of _Full Speed_ you need to click one of our Sponsors' Ads below.
>  *2. Once an Ad is clicked* the 'Web + Optimize Test' button on the top left of this window will become active (after 8 seconds) and
>         then you can continue using Full Speed unrestricted.


भाई आप बोल रहे हो तो होगा ,,पर मैंने फिर से लोड किया है आराम से ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे इसमें संशय है |


संशय की जानकारी देके दूर करे आप ।

----------


## Dark Rider

जब इसे रन किया जाता है तो इसमें दो आप्शन आते है | 

देखिये |





chrome. के लिए इसमें आप्शन नही है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जब इसे रन किया जाता है तो इसमें दो आप्शन आते है | 
> 
> देखिये |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome. के लिए इसमें आप्शन नही है |


भाई मेरा तो chorme मैं आसानी से आ गया ,,मैं तो यही brouser इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ,,अभी फिर लिंक चेक की है ,,आप टिम व्यू से मेरे लेपी मैं आके देख लो ,,मुझे तो ये ओपसन नहीं आ रहा है ?

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि firefox  को चुनकर आगे बढते है तो हमे फिर यह मिलता है |



यहाँ हमे किसी भी विज्ञापन पर क्लीक करना होता है |


बस मुझे इसी वजह से इसके कार्य करने पर संशय है | 

फिलहाल स्पीड पर कुछ फर्क नही पड़ा है बाकी टिप्पणियाँ कुछ और नतीजो के बाद

----------


## Dark Rider

> भाई मेरा तो chorme मैं आसानी से आ गया ,,मैं तो यही brouser इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ,,अभी फिर लिंक चेक की है ,,आप टिम व्यू से मेरे लेपी मैं आके देख लो ,,मुझे तो ये ओपसन नहीं आ रहा है ?



या तो आप स्क्रीन शोर्ट दीजिये या फिर अपनी लिंक को चेक कीजिये , क्या वाकई में आपने हमे ठीक लिंक दिया है | मुझे लगता है की आपके पास इसका फुल वर्जन का है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो इस सॉफ्टवेयर की सारी जानकारी देता होम पेज 

http://www.getfullspeed.com/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> या तो आप स्क्रीन शोर्ट दीजिये या फिर अपनी लिंक को चेक कीजिये , क्या वाकई में आपने हमे ठीक लिंक दिया है | मुझे लगता है की आपके पास इसका फुल वर्जन का है |


भाई मैंने तो गूगल chorome के डिफ़ोल्ट डाव्न्लोडर से फिर लोड किया है अपने फोरम की लिंक से ओर जेसा की आप बता रहे है उस तरह का कोई ओपसन नहीं आ रहा ,,अधिक जानकारी के लिये टिम व्यू से आप डाइरैक्ट भी मेरा देख सकते है ।

----------


## jai 123

फुल स्पीड इसे मेने कुछ महिने पहले प्रयोग किया था पर कुछ खास परिर्वतन नही दिखा 
फिर मेने इसका फुल वर्शन ढुढने का प्रयास किया पर नही मिला

----------


## thenawnitkumar

*मुझे तो इसमें कोई वाईरस या भी स्पाई वाईरस का खतरा नजर आता हैं... क्षमा करे लेकिन मैं इसे उपयोग करने वाला नहीं हु, फिर भी अच्छी जानकारी थी.*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सर जी मैंने इस्तेमाल किया है मुझे तो फर्क दिख रहा है पेज बहुत जल्दी लोड हो रहे है बस क्लिक करने की देर है*

----------


## devilking78626

जानकारी अच्छी है मित्र पर सॉफ्टवेर डौन्लोड करके इसके बारे मे बताता हु ।

----------


## devilking78626

मित्र सॉफ्टवेर से नेट की स्पीड मे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा ............................

----------


## Sagar Jain

*Not Found*The requested URL /Full-Speed-v3.6f3.exe was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------


## pkpasi

डाउनलोड नही हो रहा है

----------


## Shree Ji

तीन साल पुराने लिंक से download मतलब गडा मुर्दा उखाडकर उसकी नब्ज टटोलना जैसा है आप मनोज जी से अनुरोध कीजिये समस्या हल हो जायेगी

----------


## nitishkumardubey

sir ye software download nahi ho raha hai isme ye error *Not Found*The requested URL /Full-Speed-v3.6f3.exe was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

----------

